# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Chuyển đổi máy tiện tay thành máy tiện gỗ CNC

## dungvu.129

Xin chào các bác,
Ủ mưu đã lâu giờ đây em mới lên được con máy theo đuổi đam mê của mình.
Em định chuyển đổi con máy tiện tay lộc bình lên CNC nhưng không có đủ lúa nên chỉ lên được con để tiện trụ cầu thang này thôi.
Cấu hình máy như sau:
1. Khung: khung máy tiện tay Hà Tây (ray đường tàu), cái này bác nào tiện tay sẽ biết, khung này vẫn hơi rung, em chưa bắt xuống đất nhưng khả năng bắt xuống sẽ ổn.
2. Bộ điều khiển: Mach3 LPT 4 trục-3 relay China. Loại này rẻ, nếu chỉ cần ít đầu In-Out em nghĩ OK. Có bác nào chỉ giúp em cách mở rộng in-out với ạ.
3. Động cơ chính: 4Kw. 
4. Trục X servo 750W. Theo các bác có hơi nhỏ không? Em test tốc độ cao Feedrate đến 1200 là gia công giật đùng đùng rồi.
5. Trục Y servo 750W
6. Ray: vuông 20 THK
7. Vít me 32 bước 16.
8. Bộ quay dao tự động loại trung bình 170.
*Mời các bác cho ý kiến giúp em ạ.*

----------

CKD, tranchien59hust

----------


## CKD

> Xin chào các bác,
> Ủ mưu đã lâu giờ đây em mới lên được con máy theo đuổi đam mê của mình.
> Em định chuyển đổi con máy tiện tay lộc bình lên CNC nhưng không có đủ lúa nên chỉ lên được con để tiện trụ cầu thang này thôi.
> Cấu hình máy như sau:
> 1. Khung: khung máy tiện tay Hà Tây (ray đường tàu), cái này bác nào tiện tay sẽ biết, khung này vẫn hơi rung, em chưa bắt xuống đất nhưng khả năng bắt xuống sẽ ổn.
> 2. Bộ điều khiển: Mach3 LPT 4 trục-3 relay China. Loại này rẻ, nếu chỉ cần ít đầu In-Out em nghĩ OK. Có bác nào chỉ giúp em cách mở rộng in-out với ạ.
> 3. Động cơ chính: 4Kw. 
> 4. Trục X servo 750W. Theo các bác có hơi nhỏ không? Em test tốc độ cao Feedrate đến 1200 là gia công giật đùng đùng rồi.
> 5. Trục Y servo 750W
> ...


1. Khung thì mình chẵng dám bàn vì không biết nó như thế nào
2. Việc mở rộng IO bác có thể dùng thêm 01 cái card LPT + 01 cái BOB. Bác có thể tham khảo cách làm theo 02 link dưới
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...-bo-BOB-Chi-na
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...5-truc-phay-go

Mấy cái kế tiếp thì cứ tiến hành rồi tới đâu thì gở tới đó thôi ạ.

Lưu ý là nếu sử dụng servo thì nên tìm hiểu thêm về việc tuning cho nó. Chứ nếu không thì nó chạy cũng hên xui lắm ạ.

----------

dungvu.129

----------


## Tuancoi

Dự ớn tới đâu rùi bác ơi? Cho xin ít hình em nó đê???

----------

